# Army Occupation Badges, who gets what now?



## Arctic Acorn (16 Dec 2006)

With a change in the last number of years from the old TQ system to the QL system to the new and 'improved' DP system, who qualifies for what level of Army occupation badge now? As far as I can tell, there isn't a set standard for them across all trades. The Infantry have extra trade courses (small arms coach) that others don't do, and (from what I have been told) put the crown (level III) occupation badge on completion of thier PLQ. Some trades are remuster only, and begin with a QL5A. Some believe that, as WOs and higher do not wear occupation badges, a 6A qualified Sergeant is entitled to wear the Level IV badge (crown and wreath), even though they have not done the 6B. I know in my trade we completely restructured our reserve trade progression recently, so it's a little up in the air right now.

This issue recently came up at my unit, and I am trying to find any reference that would provide some concrete guidance on this.  I have gone through the CF Dress Instructions and the CFAOs with no success, so I thought I'd try here. Can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Good point for discussion...is the current 4-level system for Army occupation badges broken? 

Thanks all,

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Dec 2006)

I'm getting no joy in this forum...can a mod please move this to the Uniforms sub-forum? I might get some better luck there. 

Thank you.


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2006)

well...... this subject has already been hashed out considerably.

Have you thought of looking up with the Search engine?


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Dec 2006)

Aw, Hells! I did look...just not long enough. I guess "TRADE BADGE" was a bit too challenging for me. It answers a few questions, but looks a little too armour-centric.  

Thanks Geo. 

Can anyone from any of the more purple-trades (MPs, clerks, supply, etc) mind posting how their trade badges work? I noticed they were missing from the previously mentioned thread.

Thanks!


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2006)

Okay  for us truckers... it is simple...


QL3 is a pizza...

QL4 is pizza and fries..

QL5A is pizza and a crown

QL5B is our PLQ.

and QL6A is Pizza, crown and fries...





See? Us truckers don't eat a lot.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Dec 2006)

Wow, that was clever. 

How about a serious response now?


----------



## JSR OP (20 Dec 2006)

Sounds right to me, but in the Sigs world, we have those little tooth picks with the little flags on them crossed in an X instead of the pizza! ;D

Otto, take whatever trade you want, and that pretty much is the breakdown, just substitute the pizza, or toothpicks with the little flags in my case and insert whatever symbol represents whatever trade.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Dec 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> Wow, that was clever.
> 
> How about a serious response now?



I was serious.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Dec 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> Wow, that was clever.
> 
> How about a serious response now?



He pretty much nailed it.

And JSR Op is absolutely right about the sigs. We've got the toothpics. Although you'll rarely see the QL4 badge, that was pretty much done away with.

For some reason, I seem to remember hearing a tidbit somewhere that the Sigs trade badge is the only army trade badge with color. Could be right out'of 'er, though.


----------



## Mithras (20 Dec 2006)

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> For some reason, I seem to remember hearing a tidbit somewhere that the Sigs trade badge is the only army trade badge with color. Could be right out'of 'er, though.



Well if this page, Army Trade Badges is any indication, you are correct.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Dec 2006)

Mithras said:
			
		

> Well if this page, Army Trade Badges is any indication, *you are correct*.


 Nope.
Bird Gunners have a darker gold lightning bolt along with the regular gold - - not as pretty as the Jimmies, but still two colours.


----------



## Mithras (20 Dec 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nope.
> Bird Gunners have a darker gold lightning bolt along with the regular gold - - not as pretty as the Jimmies, but still two colours.



Pfff.. that is just a different shade of the same colour.


----------



## Klc (20 Dec 2006)

Anybody know what, if any, trade badge would an LCIS Tech get? Doesn't seem to be listed in the above link.


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> How about a serious response now?








QL3





QL4





QL5





QL6

See?


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2006)

Got anymore questions? I would more than happy to answer.  :evil:


----------



## Arctic Acorn (21 Dec 2006)

Well, I'll be dipped in feces. TN2IC, enjoy your pizza... 

At any rate, it seems that the sticking point is the Level III and Level IV badges. Some trades go with the 5A as the Level III, with the Level IV as the 6A badge, some go with the 6A as the Level III, and the Level IV as the 6B badge.

At any rate, it's not up to me...this a headache for the CSM to sort out.  :brickwall:

Cheers all for the responses


----------



## JSR OP (21 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Anybody know what, if any, trade badge would an LCIS Tech get? Doesn't seem to be listed in the above link.




I could be wrong, but I would hazard a guess that LCIS uses the same trade badge as a Sig Op, the Crossed toothpicks with the little flags on them.

Glenndon, where are you?  Am I right?


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

Mithras is correct, try searching the Army badges site first.  Otto, there is no need  to be so condesending to TN (especially one of your rank) when he explained the badges, I'm sure other trades cologuialize just the same.  I.E. Sigs=toothpicks, etc.  I don't think they're toothpicks but Lightning bolts and "Jimmy" is Mercury. (SO I spent some time in CFSCE?!)
 :


----------



## JSR OP (21 Dec 2006)

Hey BYT Driver, there's no lighting bolts on out trade badge...Capbadge, yes, collardogs, yes, but we have those signal flags on our sleeve, you know, from way back in the day....I think those navy types still use them... ;D


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> ...but we have those signal flags on our sleeve, you know, from way back in the day....I think those navy types still use them... ;D



Navy "types"??  And yes, the NavComms still have them, although it's got extra stuff on it now that they aren't just sigs anymore.  :


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

OK JSR thanks.  I'm now Air Force so the army stuff is gone by me.  I'm not even sure my Pizza's are up to date with my half wing.  
Cheers


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2006)

ahhhh...Its nice not having a trade badge........


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2006)

airmich said:
			
		

> Navy "types"??  And yes, the NavComms still have them, although it's got extra stuff on it now that they aren't just sigs anymore.  :



Yes, that's right, "Navy types".  Is that term not PC anymore?  If not, I will retract my previous statement and substitute it with "Sailors"


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> ahhhh...Its nice not having a trade badge........




Amen


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2006)

What are you talking about Trinity?  Your trade badge is worn around your neck, and is far more noticable than any of ours are!


----------



## George Wallace (22 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> What are you talking about Trinity?  Your trade badge is worn around your neck, and is far more noticable than any of ours are!



Other than that, officers do not wear trade badges on their sleeves.  Other Trade Qualifications are worn on the chest.  Of course, many Trades can be identified by their Hat Badge........and others by the sign on their door.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Dec 2006)

.....and the guys hobbling around with shot knees and backs. Ducimus! _~groan~_


----------



## geo (22 Dec 2006)

shot knees?

Ahhhh..... Senior NCO Material


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> What are you talking about Trinity?  Your trade badge is worn around your neck, and is far more noticable than any of ours are!



A collar is not a trade badge.
It is a civilian clergy symbol.

and I can always wear a tie with my deu's.  Some chaplains such as
RC PA's aren't ordained and thus don't have a collar.

AND.. I was a medic.. so I've shed my trade badge off my sleeve.


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2006)

So much for tongue in cheek.  No sense of ha ha on this one... :-\


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> So much for tongue in cheek.  No sense of ha ha on this one... :-\



It just wasn't funny  ;D


----------



## JSR OP (22 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> It just wasn't funny  ;D



Come on, it was a little bit funny.  Ok, it wasn't ROTFLMAO funny, but it was just a little bit funny......at least a polite laugh funny...  Alright, it was not some of my best stuff...


----------



## Trinity (22 Dec 2006)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Alright, it was not some of my best stuff...



SEE.. now THATS funny  ;D


----------

